# At Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch, SA, TX right now, Any Qs?



## Sandy VDH (Jan 31, 2009)

Since I am currently at the Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch, in San Antonio Tx, I thought I would ask if there are any questions pertaining to this resort.  That way I can find out the answer for you while I am here.

I did submit a review which should post in a few days perhaps.  It has not posted yet.

Any Qs anyone?


----------



## Carmel85 (Jan 31, 2009)

Sandy,

Ask the sales manager when any of Hyatt new resorts are coming on line like Bermuda,Hawaii and NYC.

I hear there is some big news out there coming on NYC in about 1-2 months.

I am sure you are having a great time enjoy.

C85


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 31, 2009)

I generally avoid sales at timeshares, but I will venture into enemy territory and ask your question for you.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jan 31, 2009)

*Hyatt NYC opening.*

Hi Sandy - 

Can you ask about HVC in NYC? I was told today by Hyatt that they postponed opening till end of 2011. I was at Wild Oak Ranch In Sept. 2008 and the salesman there told me NYC would open in Dec 2009. So my questions is, what is happening with NYC.

Thanks, 

-TJ


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Feb 1, 2009)

*Remember the Alamo!*

No question.  We had a great time there.  Enjoy!


----------



## Holly (Feb 1, 2009)

I will be there in two weeks.  What is there to do in the winter?  Are the pools open?  Is there a good kids club?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 1, 2009)

The pool is an indoor/outdoor pool that is heated in winter.  There is a indoor and an outdoor waterslide, both were open.  There is also a kids water play area that is indoors.  There is a kids camp, but I didn't see it open while we were here.  There is a cost to put kids in supervised kids camp.  There were other kids activities and play areas that were no charge.  

The lazy river as well as the second pool with the sand zero entry beach, was closed and was being cleaned .  I think it will be open for late February, ready for the March break crowds.  I don't know about your two week timeframe, it might not be open yet, but I can ask.  It might be too cold, as the lazy river is NOT heated.

The firepit area is open every night except Saturday.  The do sell Smore making kits on Friday night.

Seaworld does not open until Feb 28th.


----------



## Holly (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks...there is a spa there as well, right?  It sounds like we should be able to find some things to keep us busy.


----------



## dvc_john (Feb 1, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> The lazy river as well as the second pool with the sand zero entry beach, was closed and was being cleaned .  I think it will be open for late February, ready for the March break crowds.



I'll be there the 1st week of March. I hope the lazy river is open then, and not too cold.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Sandy
Is wild oak very kid friendly?
Also can you describe the 2 br and 3 br units?


----------



## bdh (Feb 1, 2009)

How far along is the construction on the 4th building?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 2, 2009)

I will answer all the outstanding Qs in one posting....

The 4th building construction is completed and it is fully opened, unit numbers starting with 64XX are in this new building.  New building is name Persimmon.  No other construction in underway at this time.

I only am staying in a 2 BR so I can't comment about the 3 BR.  I did provide a detailed review that describes the unit, but it has not posted yet.  Units have lovely decor and furnishing, my only complaint is the the living room, dining room, kitchen areas are too small.  It would be better is the unit was 2 ft wider and 2 ft longer.  It is difficult to utilize the furniture and still manage to walk in the unit.  Living room chair backs into dining room chair, which is immediately adjacent to the bar counter stool.  If someone is using any item there is NO room to get around them.

By Spa I am assuming you are not referring to a hot tub.  The Spa that can booked is located at the Hyatt Hill Country Resort.  The resort is located across Military Rd, about a 1/2 mile away.

The resort is very kid friendly, between the play, slides, pool and lazy river areas, there is plenty to do.   The lazy river will be open by March, I just don't know how warm it will be by then as it is NOT heated.  Only the indoor/outdoor pool area and spas (hot tubs are heated), not the lazy river.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 3, 2009)

Forgot to add it to my review, but Hyatt offers a few nice services.  They will come and start a fire for you in the fire pits at the wildflower pavillion, they will also come and start a BBQ for you.  Wood and Charcoal are provided at NO charge.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 3, 2009)

Carmel85 said:


> Sandy,
> 
> Ask the sales manager when any of Hyatt new resorts are coming on line like Bermuda,Hawaii and NYC.
> 
> ...



NYC waiting for "official" open date, but it is under construction.  Official opening should be December 2009 or early 2010.

Nothing confirmed about Bermuda and Hawaii.  Just looking at options.


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 3, 2009)

Sandy-

Thanks for all the great info! We'll be there soon to visit a son who's now living in Texas!

Is there internet access in the villas? Do they charge for this?

I'll look for your review on TUG.

Thanks, Lisa

edited...........
Sandy your review is up now and I just read it. Thanks, lots of great info and you've answered my question about internet access.
I do have a couple of other questions:
1) is there a sofa bed in the living room? There will be 6 of us but my boys don't like to sleep in the same bed.
2) is there a grocery store nearby?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 3, 2009)

LAX Mom said:


> Sandy-
> 
> Thanks for all the great info! We'll be there soon to visit a son who's now living in Texas!
> 
> ...




Wireless (or wired) is available in all the units and public areas.  It is complimentary.

2 BR unit has King in Master and 2 Double beds in the second bedroom. Sleep sofa in living room, but it also looks like a double and not a queen.  IMO it will be crowded with 6.  I was finding it crowded in the living room/dining room with 4.  You will have to move 2 large chairs and heavy coffee table to open sleeper sofa.  No real good place to move the chairs to either.

There are a few HEB grocery store a few miles away (HEB is the big local grocery store, its headquarter is in downtown SA).  Nothing walking distance, but 5 - 10 driving distance.


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Sandy!

I think we'll be all right with 6 in the unit. My 3 boys all have a long weekend, but after that it will just be DIL and me. 

My oldest is recently married and started pilot training about 2 1/2 hours from San Antonio. This trip is really to visit them and see the air force base. I'm not sure how much time we'll spend at the Hyatt that weekend, we might even get rooms in Del Rio for Sat. & Sun. nights. 

Most of the family will be leaving Monday, but I figure I might as well stay since I have the unit for the week. I've never been to San Antonio but it's been on the top of my list for years! I'm looking forward for a few days to relax at the Hyatt and see San Antonio.

I enjoyed reading your review! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm sure you will enjoy your stay.

Sandy


----------



## benjaminb13 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Sandy 
Is there a lot to do in San Antonio?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 11, 2009)

benjaminb13 said:


> Hi Sandy
> Is there a lot to do in San Antonio?



This isn't specific to the Hyatt, so you might get a better response in the Central postings.....this has been discussed recently.

Seaworld, Fiesta Texas, Alamo and other missions, Riverwalk, Zoo, drivable access to the following: hill country, access to Schlitterbaun's Water Park, tubing on the river, Natural Bridge Caverns, Gulf of Mexico.....

just off the top of my head.


----------

